# Never good enough



## Not good enough (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm at a loss. My husband and I are both on our second marriage. He has two children, I have three. He tells me all the time that I am still in love with me ex, who I do not speak to anymore, unless absolutely necessary about the children. He also accuses me of lying all the time, I don't. He tells his kids to basically walk on eggshells with me and my kids. Tells me I'm taking advantage of him, I'm using him, I'm only with him for money..... and so on. I really love my husband, but my heart hurts hearing horrible hurtful things he thinks about me. I don't know what to do. He just tells me from now on he just won't care anymore. He's so cold and unloving. I do everything wrong and he is always complaining. I just want to be happy. I can have such a great time with him, but he's night n day. What do I do? Do I give up? I have no where to go, and if I did, I don't know I'd want to be without him.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Your husband is a jerk. Tell him if he is so unhappy, he knows where the damn door is, use it.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds a bit like he's met someone and is sabotaging your relationship so you'll leave. 

Many times when you stand accused of something and it's blatantly untrue, it's your accuser who is the guilty party.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Not good enough said:


> I'm at a loss. My husband and I are both on our second marriage. He has two children, I have three. He tells me all the time that I am still in love with me ex, who I do not speak to anymore, unless absolutely necessary about the children. He also accuses me of lying all the time, I don't. He tells his kids to basically walk on eggshells with me and my kids. Tells me I'm taking advantage of him, I'm using him, I'm only with him for money..... and so on. I really love my husband, but my heart hurts hearing horrible hurtful things he thinks about me. I don't know what to do. He just tells me from now on he just won't care anymore. He's so cold and unloving. I do everything wrong and he is always complaining. I just want to be happy. I can have such a great time with him, but he's night n day. What do I do? Do I give up? I have no where to go, and if I did, I don't know I'd want to be without him.


This is who he is. I can imagine the disappointment of becoming single again after a 2nd marriage, but your life with him will never be happy and fulfilling. I agree that he must be a jerk, but he's also plain old mean.


----------

